
Coveo raises $172M at $1B+ for AI-based enterprise search and personalization - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/coveo-raises-227m-at-1b-valuation-for-ai-based-enterprise-search-and-personalization/Coveo
======
68o3
Wrong link btw, this is the good one:
[https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/coveo-
raises-227m-at-1b-va...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/06/coveo-
raises-227m-at-1b-valuation-for-ai-based-enterprise-search-and-
personalization)

